# Tips for Maintaining Energy After Long Study-Sessions



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I already study quite a lot, but I want to push myself to maintain productivity and energy even after really long study sessions. On my study days, I typically study from 9:30am-7pm. I'll usually take 30 minutes spread out through that time as a break, typically for eating. Anyway, afterwards, I feel pretty exhausted. Once I'm done with my studies, my brain clicks off and I'm done for the day. I'm able to maintain energy throughout that period, but I want to have energy for doing productive things afterward too. For example, I don't have the focus to read lengthy things, write essays, or respond to lengthy private message or emails after, but I'd like to. Does anybody have any tips for how to do this?

I'll briefly note the things I currently do to maintain energy:
- I get 8-9 hours of sleep every night so I'm rested.
- I eat rather regularly and also nutritious food so my body has enough energy.
- I maintain enthusiasm in the thing I'm studying or working on.
- I warm up and cool-down before and after study sessions.
- I cut out distractions to my studies.

After I've studied for the day though, I tend to feel unwilling to do any more work. How do I overcome this?

Additionally, any tips on making my studying more effective would be appreciated too.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

oh god. I feel extremely productive if I study 2 intense hours in a day -_-' rarely happens lately. I'll take week even, good lord. I have a problem ._.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

nichya said:


> oh god. I feel extremely productive if I study 2 intense hours in a day -_-' rarely happens lately. I'll take week even, good lord. I have a problem ._.


preach 

@Clyme - Perhaps an evening run? Have you tried something like this?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think 10 hours is like the limit here, dude~I used to force myself to always keep going and to always be productive if I was awake, but I got really bad burnout, and wasn't sleeping very well and made my self sick...

I don't know how often you work/study

but I would suggest taking some longer, if not day-off's for yourself, and maybe even try to get somebody to do things for you once in a while, if you explain how important studying is to you. 

The only other solution is drugs...

Those stupid "smart drugs" are still drugs btw

Picetram or whatever is bullshit.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> preach
> 
> @_Clyme_ - Perhaps an evening run? Have you tried something like this?


I've not tried something like that, no. Perhaps I shall.



MeteorShadow said:


> I think 10 hours is like the limit here, dude~I used to force myself to always keep going and to always be productive if I was awake, but I got really bad burnout, and wasn't sleeping very well and made my self sick...
> 
> I don't know how often you work/study
> 
> ...


I study approximately 9.5h for 5 days out of the week. Anyway, I'm quite comfortable with the study-habits I have currently. I don't experience burnout or anything. I mean, I do when I'm done my sessions, but it doesn't linger. I appreciate your sentiment though.

I'd rather not take drugs to alter my cognition. I'm looking to make some routine changes, if anything, that will help me maintain energy.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, exercise really helps.

I've just realized that if I feel really tired from doing a lot of work that requires mental stamina, or is just generally sedentary; exercise can really give you a boost of energy. The problem with me was that, I used to exercise all of the time to maintain my health and energy, but I ended up making myself exhausted because I was not only exercising too much, but also not getting NEARLY enough calories. (so that's just another thing) what you eat is pretty important. (also wasn't sleeping enough)


But I wasn't saying that your study habits were wrong or too much, just that we all have our own limits and you should be aware or careful in that regard. But I suppose it's possible, if you look at...military training for example. Gosh, it's weird how things that seem simple can end up getting only more complicated, geesh.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I used to work a really hard construction where 12 hours days weren't uncommon, and despite wanting to do more later in the day, I absolutely had to have one hour to myself where I vegged out. I literally couldn't push myself any harder. 

I believe though when you are studying, or practicing something, you have to slowly raise your in increments. But I think hours alone aren't always beneficial, and I have read that it's more about the quality of your state of mind then simply the time spent on a task. You will learn more.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Everyday walking outside and taking deep breaths to have brain oxygenated.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Clyme said:


> I've not tried something like that, no. Perhaps I shall.


If I'm correct you should be very physically tired by the end of it, but with a shower and some food your mind will be refreshed.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I think you should perhaps look into more efficient learning. Hope I am not intrusive, what are you studying?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I already study quite a lot, but I want to push myself to maintain productivity and energy even after really long study sessions. On my study days, I typically study from 9:30am-7pm. I'll usually take 30 minutes spread out through that time as a break, typically for eating. Anyway, afterwards, I feel pretty exhausted. Once I'm done with my studies, my brain clicks off and I'm done for the day. I'm able to maintain energy throughout that period, but I want to have energy for doing productive things afterward too. For example, I don't have the focus to read lengthy things, write essays, or respond to lengthy private message or emails after, but I'd like to. Does anybody have any tips for how to do this?
> 
> I'll briefly note the things I currently do to maintain energy:
> - I get 8-9 hours of sleep every night so I'm rested.
> ...


There is actually even more to it than this alone.

For study or work sessions at a desk, take breaks every hour and stretch your legs and get some fresh outside air.

Every 2 hours you will probably need to pee.

Every 3 hours you should take a complete break and do something else like eat or have a snack.

Then after your 3 hour break review what you did the past 3 hours before resuming your study/work.

Every 6 hours you need a complete meal, however you should avoid fats and sugars. Eat mostly vegies and carbs. Minimize your meats because this will draw away energy for digestion.

Your first meal should be after exercising at dawn. A fast meal like ham and eggs with toast and jam.

Your second meal should be a sandwich and soup or salad.

At early afternoon after your 2nd meal is a very good time to take a short nap before resuming your work.

Your third meal should be a complete meal to meet your daily nutritional needs not yet met by breakfast or lunch.

The very best beverage is either lowfat/skim milk or iced tea.

I usually drink iced tea all day long and milk with my meals.

In this fashion I have found that I can work about 9 solid hours in a 12 hour day

Spend the other 12 hours exercising and sleeping.

Then after you get up, exercise, and eat, spend the 1st hour reviewing what you did the previous day.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

MeteorShadow said:


> Oh yeah, exercise really helps.
> 
> I've just realized that if I feel really tired from doing a lot of work that requires mental stamina, or is just generally sedentary; exercise can really give you a boost of energy. The problem with me was that, I used to exercise all of the time to maintain my health and energy, but I ended up making myself exhausted because I was not only exercising too much, but also not getting NEARLY enough calories. (so that's just another thing) what you eat is pretty important. (also wasn't sleeping enough)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried doing that today and it seemed to help me refocus just a little better coming back into it. Also yeah, eating is super important for sure. Given that your brain is the only truly glucose-dependent organ, if you lack the sufficient diet (especially complex carbohydrates), there's no sense trying to focus because it won't happen.

Oh, yeah, that's fair. I don't think I've hit my limit though, ahah.



MeteorShadow said:


> I used to work a really hard construction where 12 hours days weren't uncommon, and despite wanting to do more later in the day, I absolutely had to have one hour to myself where I vegged out. I literally couldn't push myself any harder.
> 
> I believe though when you are studying, or practicing something, you have to slowly raise your in increments. But I think hours alone aren't always beneficial, and I have read that it's more about the quality of your state of mind then simply the time spent on a task. You will learn more.


Yeah, and I definitely agree with you that recognizing limits is important. In this case though, I don't think I've reached mine yet.

That's a good point. I did 11.5h of studying today and that went relatively smoothly. I'm sure that part of it certainly is about allowing one's brain to adjust. Also, that's a very good point too.



blue_moon said:


> Everyday walking outside and taking deep breaths to have brain oxygenated.


Thanks, blue.



Luke Skywalker said:


> If I'm correct you should be very physically tired by the end of it, but with a shower and some food your mind will be refreshed.


I don't think I have the time or space to exercise to that point, nor the time to take a midday shower, but I tried exercising a bit today and it seemed to allow me to re-focus a little easier.



nichya said:


> I think you should perhaps look into more efficient learning. Hope I am not intrusive, what are you studying?


I'm sure that definitely makes a difference. Do you have any suggestions as far as that goes? At the moment, I'm taking Religious Studies.



95134hks said:


> There is actually even more to it than this alone.
> 
> For study or work sessions at a desk, take breaks every hour and stretch your legs and get some fresh outside air.
> 
> ...


I've actually been able to comfortably work at around 9-10 hours already. Today, I've managed 11.5 hours, but I'm looking to push beyond that. Anyway, I appreciate your input. My routine so far seems to sufficiently cover the sorts of things you've mentioned. Also, just for the record, I'm a vegan, so my diet doesn't have meats or animal products in it. It tends to be really high in complex carbs, sufficiently high in protein, and filled with unsaturated fats. I'm actually pretty sorted on the nutritional aspect of things.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Clyme said:


> On my study days,* I typically study from 9:30am-7pm*.





Clyme said:


> Anyway, afterwards, I feel pretty exhausted. Once I'm done with my studies, my brain clicks off and I'm done for the day.





Clyme said:


> For example, I don't have the focus to read lengthy things, write essays, or respond to lengthy private message or emails after, but I'd like to. Does anybody have any tips for how to do this?





Clyme said:


> I've actually been able to comfortably work at around 9-10 hours already. Today, I've managed 11.5 hours, but I'm looking to push beyond that.


HAHA seriously, not only are you managing 50 hours of studying a week, but youre also trying to go past that?

What the hell are you studying that allows you to sink so much time into it? 2. How effective is your studying? Do you rely on memory or intuition and understanding? If the latter then you shouldnt need to study nearly as much. 

The question that still comes back to me is why
Why would you put yourself through that? I manage about 6 hours on a good day, and thats my limit. 2 days of that and Im ded.

Anyway youre porbably at the limit of human productivity, be happy with what youve got before you are kill


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> HAHA seriously, not only are you managing 50 hours of studying a week, but youre also trying to go past that?
> 
> What the hell are you studying that allows you to sink so much time into it? 2. How effective is your studying? Do you rely on memory or intuition and understanding? If the latter then you shouldnt need to study nearly as much.


I'm completing a four-year degree in a year and a half. This month is particularly high in hours though because I had a 10-day late start on my course due to my textbooks being in the mail. This course is twice as long as the normal ones, so I've given myself a month to complete it. Anyway, when my typical days are 8-9 hours of solid work, you can imagine how I need to compensate with 10 days of productivity lost.

If you're referring to the difference between learning facts and learning concepts, it's the latter. I focus more on understanding concepts and relating it to the bigger picture of what I'm studying. Memorizing facts seems very useless. Also, I'm studying liberal arts material, so that's pretty much conceptual anyway. Still, I'm sure there are ways to increase the effectiveness of my studying.



> The question that still comes back to me is why
> Why would you put yourself through that? I manage about 6 hours on a good day, and thats my limit. 2 days of that and Im ded.


That answer is above.



> Anyway youre porbably at the limit of human productivity, be happy with what youve got before you are kill


I don't feel awful or anything. I think it's just a matter of using studying techniques to increase my productivity. Maybe I'm crazy or something, but I really do feel like I have the capacity for more. I'm just looking for techniques to help me get there.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I'm completing a four-year degree in a year and a half.


lmao this guy



Clyme said:


> I don't feel awful or anything. I think it's just a matter of using studying techniques to increase my productivity. Maybe I'm crazy or something, but I really do feel like I have the capacity for more. I'm just looking for techniques to help me get there.


I got nothing lol good luck with that


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

maybe take some time out once in a while to chill and watch a movie, listen to music etc?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you're extroverted, study with a group, if not study in a library, either way, studying in your own house by yourself leaves a LOT of room for distractions.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I found as well that smoking pot sometimes helps me rebound for stress as well, and not only mediating(as everyone recommends)

Marijuana can serve as a muscle relaxant, and is quite good at dissipating stress from your body, I think Of course, I'm a cretin with no morals, DO NOT LISTEN TO ME.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

ForestPaix said:


> maybe take some time out once in a while to chill and watch a movie, listen to music etc?


I've applied some of that. Taking long breaks is time consuming, but listening to music and taking brief breaks of that sorts helps to rekindle my focus. Thank you for that.



aef8234 said:


> If you're extroverted, study with a group, if not study in a library, either way, studying in your own house by yourself leaves a LOT of room for distractions.


I appreciate the sentiments, but my studies are individualized completely. I take my courses completely online. As for studying elsewhere, there's nowhere for me to go and I find studying by myself in my house to be the best policy. I'm actually fairly good about cutting out distractions. My biggest obstacle is burnout, not distractions, but I seem to be finding ways to overcome burnout.



MeteorShadow said:


> I found as well that smoking pot sometimes helps me rebound for stress as well, and not only mediating(as everyone recommends)
> 
> Marijuana can serve as a muscle relaxant, and is quite good at dissipating stress from your body, I think Of course, I'm a cretin with no morals, DO NOT LISTEN TO ME.


Hah, I appreciate the sentiment, but I'm not interested in using any substances to alter my mental state. I'd rather use studying techniques or lifestyle changes to help me achieve my goal.

Also, don't shoot yourself down for marijuana. There's nothing wrong with it. Contrary to popular belief, we all use drugs. Marijuana just happens to have a negative stigma in some places. Also, I'd contest that using marijuana is neither indicative of immorality nor morality - it depends on the context.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, I know.

I have no shame. 

I think it's the only thing that's really an exception. Otherwise, I do not care for other substances. 
It's just like, spiritual; I love it.

I think it can be kind of addicting if you are like me though, as I just enjoy the effects so much.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Clyme said:


> I appreciate the sentiments, but my studies are individualized completely. I take my courses completely online. As for studying elsewhere, there's nowhere for me to go and I find studying by myself in my house to be the best policy. I'm actually fairly good about cutting out distractions. My biggest obstacle is burnout, not distractions, but I seem to be finding ways to overcome burnout.


If your problem is burnout and not distractions and you can focus enough to control how and when you get distracted then use said distractions. Just don't go overboard and end up taking five hours looking at memes or something.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw can't study for more than 2-3 hours a day because no momentum Te.


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

It is possible to study up to 12 or 12.5 hrs a day. However that is not something healthy to do. For burnout will hit you if you try to study 9hrs a day for more then 3 weeks (averidge i observed). There is a good reason for monastry's time tables.
One of the earlier posts gave good pauze time indications. I fully agree on them. 
As others have stated the issue is more study techniques. Why study 12 hrs at 20 pages an hour if you can study 6hrs at 40 pages an hour? 
My own limit is about 600 pages a day + 12hr recuperation + 2 hrs to study it to repreduce names dates table of content. However as i started out at uni i thought i was really fast with my 10 pages an hour methods. And i was. A 120 pages course would take me 3 days to get high grades. so i studied 1 month a year. Now i would do that in 1 evening.... well exception due for philosophy. There i still have books on 1 page a day hahaha. But religious studies is not that hard (i took several courses on my own as a hobby when i studied philosophy).
So even if unpopular, work on methods to read faster and summerize faster. There is no need to go above 6 to 7 hrs a day.
Try sleeping 2x4hrs with 8 hrs in between. Might be more ok for you bio rythm. And do study on bio rythm. Or the burnout will hit you as not being interested and you won't see what happens until you have pushed yourself over the limit. 
Loyola might hel, or 3' meditations. However those also ask for buildup time.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw no momentum Te.


----------



## Kiriae (Oct 2, 2015)

You are overdoing it.

Instead of studying 9,5h in one go - share it.

9:30-12:30 3h study
12:30-13:00 lunch break
13:00-15:00 2h study
15:00-19:00 long(4h) dinner+housework break, 15 mins nap will be wise too.
19:00-21:30 2,5h study
21:30-22:00 shower break
22:00-24:00 2h study
^Studying right before going to sleep helps you remember because brain organizes information when you are sleeping, that might also be one of the reasons why you are so tired after studying - your brain wants to organize the information asap.

It's not good to study too long on one go. Of course if you happen to get into flow don't break it but make sure you take breaks, especially for snacks. Actually make sure you have some nuts and wholegrain cookies within reach and eat them every now and then without taking a break from studying. Keep your brain constantly energized. 

And also make sure you shift between subjects. Every 1-2h of learning one subject move to possibly unrelated one (for example Math->English). It will make you feel fresh and less bored(a lot of the tiredness in end of study session is actually boredom).


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Zuflex said:


> So even if unpopular, work on methods to read faster and summerize faster. There is no need to go above 6 to 7 hrs a day.
> Try sleeping 2x4hrs with 8 hrs in between. Might be more ok for you bio rythm. And do study on bio rythm. Or the burnout will hit you as not being interested and you won't see what happens until you have pushed yourself over the limit.
> Loyola might hel, or 3' meditations. However those also ask for buildup time.


I have been finding that study techniques make a lot of difference. That said, in order to complete the amount of work I have to do, I will have to go over 6-7 hours a day. I'm not keen on breaking up my sleeping schedule. Anyway, thanks for the advice.



Kiriae said:


> You are overdoing it.
> 
> Instead of studying 9,5h in one go - share it.


Thank you. I've been finding that out, actually. While I'm comfortable studying for long periods at a time, I've realized that timing and techniques are particularly important. I'm still attempting to find what works best. Lately, I've been studying until I've began to notice my focus shifting around. At that point, I take a break - the length depends on how bad the focus is - and then come back to it once I feel slightly more rested. Anyway, thank you. Sharing it does certainly help.



> Studying right before going to sleep helps you remember because brain organizes information when you are sleeping, that might also be one of the reasons why you are so tired after studying - your brain wants to organize the information asap.


Thank you. I've read about that, and so perhaps reviewing before sleep will help. I'll be implementing those techniques more over the coming months.



> It's not good to study too long on one go. Of course if you happen to get into flow don't break it but make sure you take breaks, especially for snacks. Actually make sure you have some nuts and wholegrain cookies within reach and eat them every now and then without taking a break from studying. Keep your brain constantly energized.


These are all good tips. While I haven't actually been eating as well while I'm here in the United States (and that probably has a lot to do with it - on top of techniques and the like), I'll be resuming my typical regiment of snacking and grazing when I return to Canada. I've been experimenting with that flow-state though, and it honestly makes a huge difference in studying. With some techniques and adequate focus, the efficiency seems to ramp up a lot.



> And also make sure you shift between subjects. Every 1-2h of learning one subject move to possibly unrelated one (for example Math->English). It will make you feel fresh and less bored(a lot of the tiredness in end of study session is actually boredom).


This is the one tip I won't apply, but I appreciate the sentiment. I actually prefer working on one subject at a time because I'm able to completely immerse myself in the concepts. When I jump around, I feel like I'm unable to get the same depth, and it seems to distract my attention a lot. So, I tend to stick with one subject at a time and I learn it until I'm done. Anyway, boredom isn't usually a problem. ^^

Thank you for the help. I actually think I have enough to go on now. Burnout has been less of a problem lately, and I've been directing a lot of my attention toward efficiency.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

@hal0hal0, @Pifanjr: Would one of you be able to close this? Thanks.


----------

